#ubuntuforums 2011-08-08
<FTMichael> I downloaded a little .exe file but when I told it to run under "wine windows program launcher", I just get a black window with the file path in the window's title bar. Nothing to do but close it. Anyone have this and manage to fix it?
<FTMichael> oh, it seems to be winedvm.exe crashing. Apparently other people have had this problem in Natty. Lovely.
<CoreStyx> have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 and mdadm in conjunction with lvm. 
<CoreStyx> as soon as mdadm creates a RAID device like dev/md0 and a volume is created via lvm i get udev-worker error (inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/md0,10) failed: no such device.
<CoreStyx> how do I tell udev to ignore md0 and instead add the logical volume created on top of it.
<CoreStyx> Does anybody know?
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-09
<Hans01> Hi
<Hans01> is this the area where I can get answers...?
<Hans01> I mean: I'm in trouble w. s.th. on Natty.
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-10
<supinps> hello 
<supinps> can anyone please tell me how to change the login window in 10.04
<supinps> Hello
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-11
<rebeldevil> hy everyone
<s-fox> Hello
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-13
<rebeldevil> ciao a tutti
<rebeldevil> ciao
<rebeldevil> ciao
<tanath> i thought this was an open source community. why do i have to be logged in to browse ubuntuforums??
<tanath> hrm. ok, this doesn't seem to be true of all threads. why then are some not browseable (yet still show up on google)
